
The population history of northeastern Siberia since the Pleistocene - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1279-z
======
oflannabhra
If you are even vaguely interested in ancient human DNA, human migration, or
human evolution I highly recommend Insito.me's[0] podcast, The Insight [1].
Improvements in genomics DNA extraction techniques combined with several key
paleontological finds, have resulted in a revolution in human paleontology and
anthropology.

[0] - [http://insito.me](http://insito.me) [1] -
[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-
insight/id13247444...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-
insight/id1324744423?mt=2)

~~~
cgh
I also recommend the book Who We Are and How We Got Here by geneticist David
Reich, whose group made a lot of these DNA-based discoveries in population
genetics and ancient human migrations.

